
Elon Musk in 2016: I consider autonomous driving to be solved problem [video] - theCricketer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsixsRI-Sz4&feature=youtu.be&t=1h18m28s
======
TheCapeGreek
To call Musk an extreme optimist in these cases has become a big
understatement these days. He's a visionary at the cost of jumping the gun all
the time. It's like he's so desperate to achieve his visions that he mentally
lives in the future. That being said I do hope these current issues pan out
soon enough.

~~~
Sangermaine
Or if one were less charitably inclined toward Musk and his cult of
personality, one might say he's a con man deliberately misleading people,
especially investors, to get money out of them and papering over his
distortions/deceptions with prattle about the future.

~~~
Doxin
I don't think a proper con-man would go to the trouble of actually launching
rockets/building cars/digging tunnels though. You can argue whether or not he
is conning people but to me it seems that even if that were true it's not on
purpose.

~~~
buvanshak
>I don't think a proper con-man would go to the trouble of actually launching
rockets/building cars/digging tunnels though...

Why do you think that? Wouldn't it just give away the fact that he is a fraud?
A smart conman will be able to run the con as long as possible with as many
victims as possible...

>You can argue whether or not he is conning people but to me it seems that
even if that were true it's not on purpose.

May be he is a natural then. I mean, he is as stupid as the people he ends up
fooling. I really think that might be the case here. So in that case he is not
smart. He is just dumb is a way that is just in tune with a lot of dumb people
out there, who then buy into his "vision" and invest in him, because their
understanding of the problems are as shallow as the perp who is proposing the
solutions...

